# giant stp



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

is it a good dirtjumping bike and is it a godd enough for intermeadit(spelling?) trails 

is it strong 

basicly what r the pros/cons 

my local dealer said it wpuld be perfect for me and my demands but i want a outside opnion


thanks for your help


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

ive got the STp its great for street and DJ's but its not really that trails based despite what the name complies.

ive ridden some short begginner trails on it and it holds up reasonably.

ps. intermediate


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the STP is okay, not great. they still have a few issues to work out, I'm not sure if these have been fixed for 07 or 08. quite a few people crack them at the headtube and last time at the local jumps, a guy snapped one in half. I've seen quite a few other bikes fail there too, but not as many as I have seen of the STP's. 

The stp arent the best for trail riding, if you are looking to hit some trails too, check out kona DJ hardtails.

the STP are small and pretty flickable. not bad at all for a mass produced frame. 

They arent that strong of a frame, usually the component spec is good enough to outweigh it. if it snapps on you...just send it into Giant, they'll send you a new frame. you have to start going moderately large to start having problems though.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a 07 STP 0. I didn't have a bike at the time so I needed a complete. For the money I have been way more than happy with this bike. I ride mostly street and DJ when I find them...I have ridden some trails but this bike isn't a trail bike. It rocks on the street and hardpack and that's what I prefer to ride. This bike is for shredding, I like gears, hitting stairs, going fast and covering lot's of ground. The frame is lifetime warranty, good spec and geo. You get allot for $850+tax. This is the geared bike for under $1000 IMO and you can get a nice deal for an 07 with the 08's arriving.

If your looking for an SS, it's the Eastern NightTrain for 07. $999


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah thats 850 for a STP 0 over in the states but here in australia thats FREAKIN $2000


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> yeah thats 850 for a STP 0 over in the states but here in australia thats FREAKIN $2000


Yea, whole different equation. Maybe you should post what kind of riding/terrain is prominent and what you want your bike to do. Also, list what bikes are available there with parts specs and pricing. You should get a good feed back.


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the help i figure it has got to be beter than my haro backtrain bmx bike at trails so its ok 

i am also only 5ft 7in so if it is kinda small i am kinda short haha 

have any of u guys had problems with coponents on it


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the 07 single speed model and it's been great. Don't know about the broke frames and such but mines taken my crappy riding fine thus far. I can be pretty UN-smooth on landing occasionally and haven't had any issues other than having to re tighten stuff. 

Also I'm a tad shorter than 5'-7" and it fits me just fine. I think there are two sizes(regular and large) and mine is the smaller of those two. The head tube is 4.5" on the regular version if that helps.

I've taken it to the skate park, done tons of street riding, and jump it every chance I get though I've not jumped anything particularly huge by some standards. I've trail ridden it once and it did work ok but I'd get something else if trail riding comes into play often.

Mine is still in stock condition. I've had it since early this year and my only complaint is that the spokes on the rear wheel come loose far too often. I believe that the spokes were not properly prepped when the wheel was built at the factory so I don't think its the norm.

There are better bikes out there but for the price its hard to beat. I love mine and have no plan to replace it anytime soon.


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

Dave Moore said:


> I have the 07 single speed model and it's been great. Don't know about the broke frames and such but mines taken my crappy riding fine thus far. I can be pretty UN-smooth on landing occasionally and haven't had any issues other than having to re tighten stuff.
> 
> Also I'm a tad shorter than 5'-7" and it fits me just fine. I think there are two sizes(regular and large) and mine is the smaller of those two. The head tube is 4.5" on the regular version if that helps.
> 
> ...


thnx i plan on getin the multispeed modol in the regular size


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

i have been thinking i am going to ride trails and i was thinkin after hearing that the stp wasnt that grate at trails what about a kona scrap insted of the stp i think that it would soot me better 


o and it has better brakes


and it is cheaper

but will it make alot of dif if later on i switched it to only one front chainring would it sacrafice trail riding and hill climbing alot?


----------



## PANyteRider (Jul 31, 2007)

That depends on a lot of factors, most of which boil down to you. How are your legs? What is your riding style (not xc, dj, urban, freeride, etc. more like are you a cadance spinner, a sand up and hammer rider, a leisurely scene watcher?), the size and terrain of the hills you are climbing, what gear ratio you go with when you drop gears out of the drivetrain, and a slew of others. With some people, having all those options, is a bad thing, they think too much about shifting, and mess up, or they just plain suck at shifting and mess up. Others, love to move though the gears, and do so with style and grace. It's all about finding what works for you. One thing is not inherently better than the other, it's just different. Try things, and find what works for you.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Kona's are better for trail/DJ because of the geo. STP is more street/DJ. They are both nice bikes. Lern to speel fool.


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

PANyteRider said:


> That depends on a lot of factors, most of which boil down to you. How are your legs? What is your riding style (not xc, dj, urban, freeride, etc. more like are you a cadance spinner, a sand up and hammer rider, a leisurely scene watcher?), the size and terrain of the hills you are climbing, what gear ratio you go with when you drop gears out of the drivetrain, and a slew of others. With some people, having all those options, is a bad thing, they think too much about shifting, and mess up, or they just plain suck at shifting and mess up. Others, love to move though the gears, and do so with style and grace. It's all about finding what works for you. One thing is not inherently better than the other, it's just different. Try things, and find what works for you.


what do u mean, how are my legs, like strong or like long ?

and i ride hard when i ride dj and trails

the hills are not that long but some can bee steep, and the steep ones are never longer than like a neighborhood street there are long hills but the arnt steep and i can do them on my bmx bike

prolly like a 36 front since that is what it comes with along with a 24 tooth and the the 11-32 tooth back


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Duh Duh Duh Leggs Loong Steeep Uh Duh


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

*B* said:


> Duh Duh Duh Leggs Loong Steeep Uh Duh


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

DRT-JUMP said:


>


Translation= your a tard


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

*B* said:


> Translation= your a tard


nice one


----------



## PANyteRider (Jul 31, 2007)

DRT-JUMP said:


> what do u mean, how are my legs, like strong or like long ?
> 
> and i ride hard when i ride dj and trails
> 
> ...


Ok, what I meant was are they strong, and used to pumping hard up hills out of the saddle (like on a BMX, so you essentially answered it elsewhere). It sounds like where you are riding (at least now) doesn't have much you couldn't push on a normal off-road single speed set up. Though if you are just looking to go single chain ring, and gears in the rear, then you will be more than fine. Another thing to consider is which type of riding you will do more of, the trails, or the dirt jumping. If you are going to do somewhat significantly more trail riding, you might want to keep the gears, if you feel you need or like them. If you are concentrating on DJ, think about going single speed, less weight, less to break, no chain drop, etc etc ad naseum.


----------



## DRT-JUMP (Aug 8, 2007)

PANyteRider said:


> Ok, what I meant was are they strong, and used to pumping hard up hills out of the saddle (like on a BMX, so you essentially answered it elsewhere). It sounds like where you are riding (at least now) doesn't have much you couldn't push on a normal off-road single speed set up. Though if you are just looking to go single chain ring, and gears in the rear, then you will be more than fine. Another thing to consider is which type of riding you will do more of, the trails, or the dirt jumping. If you are going to do somewhat significantly more trail riding, you might want to keep the gears, if you feel you need or like them. If you are concentrating on DJ, think about going single speed, less weight, less to break, no chain drop, etc etc ad naseum.


k thx


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wow *B*

Yes, the Scrap will be a bit better in the dirt (trail, DJ) I personally think that the kona scrap is one of the most versatile bikes if you're wanting to do anything from street, to DJ to AM riding. if you can, go to your local bike shop, see if they have anything there (if they have DJ bikes)


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Just curious, what makes the Kona so much better on the trail compared to the STP? Do the slightly longer chainstays make that much difference?

I'm merely curious because I'm looking at buying a new bike myself in the near future so any reading on geometry is very interesting. I don't really want a pure XC hardtail or any sort of duallyl, something a bit different - probably an AM HT.

I'm 5ft7 as well, my Trance had a 560mm top tube (same length as the STP regular) and it was a perfect fit. So I'm rather curious how the STP would compare to that and compared to an AM HT such as a Norco Rampage. The main difference I can see is the short chain stays and a short seat tube (lol for my short legs that wouldn't be a problem).


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

hahhahah you spell worse that urbanfr!


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> hahhahah you spell worse that urbanfr!


haha irony!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Jiffycake said:


> haha irony!!


haha wow, serious irony.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ducktape said:


> Just curious, what makes the Kona so much better on the trail compared to the STP? Do the slightly longer chainstays make that much difference?
> 
> I'm merely curious because I'm looking at buying a new bike myself in the near future so any reading on geometry is very interesting. I don't really want a pure XC hardtail or any sort of duallyl, something a bit different - probably an AM HT.
> 
> I'm 5ft7 as well, my Trance had a 560mm top tube (same length as the STP regular) and it was a perfect fit. So I'm rather curious how the STP would compare to that and compared to an AM HT such as a Norco Rampage. The main difference I can see is the short chain stays and a short seat tube (lol for my short legs that wouldn't be a problem).


Longer chainstlays, slightly higher BB, and a much slacker head angle makes it a generally more trail rideable frame, and they also feel very at home on Dirt Jumps.

For street I,d go stp for sure, for more DJ and trail I'd go Kona for sure.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Longer chainstlays, slightly higher BB, and a much slacker head angle makes it a generally more trail rideable frame, and they also feel very at home on Dirt Jumps.
> 
> For street I,d go stp for sure, for more DJ and trail I'd go Kona for sure.


yea my bike is sketchy as hell at the trails. my friend's stp on the otherhand....


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> the STP is okay, not great. they still have a few issues to work out, I'm not sure if these have been fixed for 07 or 08. quite a few people crack them at the headtube and last time at the local jumps, a guy snapped one in half. I've seen quite a few other bikes fail there too, but not as many as I have seen of the STP's.
> 
> The stp arent the best for trail riding, if you are looking to hit some trails too, check out kona DJ hardtails.
> 
> ...


You need to check yourself. You are spouting [email protected] STP stands for Street/Trail/Park- Street as in the street riding Jeff Lenosky style, Trails as in dirt jumps, and Park as in skate park.)

As far as issues going it is the lightest strongest frame out there built for this use. The original frames will last through crazy abuse. The weak link has been people running crappy forks then running them with bent steerers... As for the newer style- it has a slightly shorter chainstay, and a slightly higher BB, the head tube has also been modified for those that insist on 50/500 every jump and running a slightly bent steerer.

The STP is a legit frame for hardcore riding. If you are a hack you will break everything out there.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> You need to check yourself. You are spouting [email protected] STP stands for Street/Trail/Park- Street as in the street riding Jeff Lenosky style, Trails as in dirt jumps, and Park as in skate park.)
> 
> As far as issues going it is the lightest strongest frame out there built for this use. The original frames will last through crazy abuse. The weak link has been people running crappy forks then running them with bent steerers... As for the newer style- it has a slightly shorter chainstay, and a slightly higher BB, the head tube has also been modified for those that insist on 50/500 every jump and running a slightly bent steerer.
> 
> The STP is a legit frame for hardcore riding. If you are a hack you will break everything out there.


He knows what he's talking about. If i remember correctly, he rips it up on an stp. Like bigass dubs too.

STP might be a next frame for me (the grey ones)


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

wtf lol you grammar nazi. So what if I forgot the comma


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Longer chainstlays, slightly higher BB, and a much slacker head angle makes it a generally more trail rideable frame, and they also feel very at home on Dirt Jumps.
> 
> For street I,d go stp for sure, for more DJ and trail I'd go Kona for sure.


Thanks for the explanation. When you start looking past the XC HT's there isn't really a huge amount of choice out there, it's either DJ HT's or FR HT's and not a great deal in between. Some of the cooler ones (Transition Vagrant, Banshee Scirocco, SC Chameleon) are pretty expensive here in Oz and not that easy to get.

Looks like the Rampage remains my best bet as a well priced complete bike.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ducktape said:


> Thanks for the explanation. When you start looking past the XC HT's there isn't really a huge amount of choice out there, it's either DJ HT's or FR HT's and not a great deal in between. Some of the cooler ones (Transition Vagrant, Banshee Scirocco, SC Chameleon) are pretty expensive here in Oz and not that easy to get.
> 
> Looks like the Rampage remains my best bet as a well priced complete bike.


The rampage is much more of a freeride bike, it'll kinda suck on the DJ's and it's nearly 40lbs.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i have an 07' stp and love it


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> The rampage is much more of a freeride bike, it'll kinda suck on the DJ's and it's nearly 40lbs.


The jumping I've done so far would hardly warrant a DJ bike. Small would be one word that applies and well I'd be a fair way off attempting any doubles yet. The picture below will give you an idea (and probably a laugh). I've improved a little since the photo. (by the way it's steeper on the other side )


















I must say the weight is my only concern with the Rampage, the '08 looks and is said to be lighter. I'm hoping it's not more than 35lb.

I ride mainly for fun trying some drops and jumps when I'm feeling game and usually get out ride for an hour around whatever local trails are there (moto ones generally). However I'll be moving at the end of the year and will have more access to proper mtb trails, a lot more hills and Dh too. So keeping options open with an all round hardtail. It's not so bad if it's on the burly or heavy side because I'll always have my husbands Giant Alias which is more xc oriented to ride.

It's pretty much either get an '08 rampage for $2200, it's complete & pretty much perfect spec with nothing to change. Or on the other hand get an STP frame, build it up, probably with sram x7 1x9 speed, XT brakes, Pike fork.

I'm guessing the Rampage is better suited as a trail bike for someone that doesn't do street at all & only small dirt jumps that ptobably don't warrant mentioning at this stage. On one hand the STP would be lighter, maybe not as stable but with a longer fork probably more than easily handle the riding I do. The Norco will be overbuilt and heavier but it makes it a bit more versatile if I decide to have a more serious go at DH and that sort of riding.

I suppose you only have to consider what sort of stuff most entry level mountain bikers put entry level HT's through, and they survive. I guess it comes down to just choosing the bike with the right geometry & specs to match what you're riding the most.

Ahhh, I think about bikes too much!

OP sorry for highjacking your thread.

Heps of STP's around that's for sure though, especially here in Australia.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ducktape said:


> The jumping I've done so far would hardly warrant a DJ bike. Small would be one word that applies and well I'd be a fair way off attempting any doubles yet. The picture below will give you an idea (and probably a laugh). I've improved a little since the photo. (by the way it's steeper on the other side )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rampage is much more of a freeride bike honestly, I would look into an actual trail bike unless you plan to dish out a huge beating, then the rampage is for you. The definition of norco for "we made it lighter" is probably a half pound difference at most, the frame is beefy, and so are the components. I figure an adjustable travel fork and a decently light wheelset and rubber could make it a very very versatile bike, but as it is spec'd , I'd use it for light DH and drops and such.

Mucho heavy and not meant to climb in any way for a long time.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> The rampage is much more of a freeride bike honestly, I would look into an actual trail bike unless you plan to dish out a huge beating, then the rampage is for you. The definition of norco for "we made it lighter" is probably a half pound difference at most, the frame is beefy, and so are the components. I figure an adjustable travel fork and a decently light wheelset and rubber could make it a very very versatile bike, but as it is spec'd , I'd use it for light DH and drops and such.
> 
> Mucho heavy and not meant to climb in any way for a long time.


Yes I know you're right. Would you say more along the lines of SC Chameleon, Banshee Scirocco / Viento? They have the more relaxed geo, take a longer than 100mm fork and don't carry the weight penalty and yet could handle whatever I throw at them (as long as the wheelset could). Only downside there is the price.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> You need to check yourself. You are spouting [email protected] STP stands for Street/Trail/Park- Street as in the street riding Jeff Lenosky style, Trails as in dirt jumps, and Park as in skate park.)
> 
> As far as issues going it is the lightest strongest frame out there built for this use. The original frames will last through crazy abuse. The weak link has been people running crappy forks then running them with bent steerers... As for the newer style- it has a slightly shorter chainstay, and a slightly higher BB, the head tube has also been modified for those that insist on 50/500 every jump and running a slightly bent steerer.
> 
> The STP is a legit frame for hardcore riding. If you are a hack you will break everything out there.


uhh ... talk to sittingduck he's cracked 3 STP frames? or it was 2 and he's now on his third.

I used to have a STP, I got rid of it before I destroyed it. two of my friends had STP's. my friend never checked his bike for cracks and one day the headtube ripped completely off the bike, this resulting in a messed up face. my other friend only cracked his at the headtube.

I really wonder how many STP frames lenosky has gone through. I know they certainly didnt last up to our dirtjumps and meldrom bar (not the harshest place to ride, but still) who cares about weight? you dont really need a light frame for DJ, and if it were I think its either the addict or the blk market mob was lighter. thing is, addicts nor blk markets dont crack NEARLY as easy as STP frames. everyone we cracked was 1 with a 110mm DJ III and one with a 90mm sherman jumper. so it didnt have anything to due with forks.

I sure hope things changed from 2006. I had a 2004, the one we snapped in half was a 2005 STP 1 and the one we cracked was a 06 STP SS


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Todd, how is it that "we" cracked the frame, were you riding tandem? You had yours set up as an XC bike anyway., not meant for a 90mm+ stem.

Also, it seems not many of you here know what the term "trails" is actually referring to... *DJ's*! long been used that way in bmx, I guess it's just taking longer to hit this side with the double meaning...

I think the STP is a great package deal, the only beef I have with it is the inability to run SS w/out a tensioner, but if 1X9 is your thing, then better for you.

ducktape, if you already have a Trance (pretty good 4X bike already with right set-up), don't get a Rampage... it will feel slower and more sluggish than your trance, and I'd bet it's probably heavier. I think the STP would be a nice complimenting bike to your Trance. Or, if you were looking that way, like you mentioned, the SC Chameleon is super versatile too.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Nah I sold the trance, I had a sudden urge to go back to a hardtail.
I will give it further consideration, but probably steer away from the rampage. I was very comfy on the trance with it's 560mm TT and short stem, so I'll be looking to get a TT as close as that in my next bike, at this stage the small scirocco at 555mm looks the closest. The chameleon seems a bit in between, either significantly smaller or bigger. Now a matter of working on the budget as well.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> Todd, how is it that "we" cracked the frame, were you riding tandem? You had yours set up as an XC bike anyway., not meant for a 90mm+ stem.


ahahhaha...wow...nice assumption. Like I SAID when I posted it. it was in XC mode. I ran it with my 90mm sherman and with a 40mm hussefelt stem.

When I say "we" I'm talking about my group of friends. I usually ride DJ with them, so its a group. get it?

Actually best 4X bike I've ever had was my Mountain Cycle Rumble. STP's should only really be used for Street and Park. Giant SP no T because thats when theres strength issues. I dont have anything against Giant as a company, I've got a beef with the STP. they're not as strong as their competition. but you'll get a more park friendly bike with an aluminum frame.


----------



## oohmeshins (Feb 2, 2007)

Naw man - no point in bringing your STP with you up onto trails...unless you got a few obsticles you want to have some fun on. But take it from me you'll hurt as much coming down as you will climbing. You're a few inches shorter than me so maybe if you got the bigger frame and ditched the DJs for something plush but then there'd no point in gettin an STP.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ducktape said:


> Yes I know you're right. Would you say more along the lines of SC Chameleon, Banshee Scirocco / Viento? They have the more relaxed geo, take a longer than 100mm fork and don't carry the weight penalty and yet could handle whatever I throw at them (as long as the wheelset could). Only downside there is the price.


The banshee scirroco is much more like it, can be built as a decently light duty bike, yet with a fork change and a nice wheelset it can take some serious sh*t.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

This stp0 takes this sort of abuse daily and has for a few months! No cracks no problems! In my eyes its pretty strong!


----------

